# Car rental in USA standard rules



## Edward.Mei (Aug 13, 2015)

Can anyone write (for first time renter) what are the standard rules and liabilities for car rental in USA.

I just want to have some information on what i need to know before renting, what will be consequences if I make accident and it is my fault, and what should I do if it is not my fault? What about damaged or stolen cars not by me?

Is there any deposit you need to leave?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know about 'standard' rules, but why don't you just go to the website of one of the major rental companies, such as Budget or Avis, and read their fine print? It's all there.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably the big thing about car rental in the US is that you basically must have an acceptable credit card - like a Visa, MasterCard or American Express. There is no need for a deposit, since they have a record of your credit card number and will just access that if you run up any damage or fines or anything.

Some companies are kind of fussy about having you fill out a report before you take the car, noting any dings, scratches or other "damage" to the vehicle - with the idea that any additional damage noted on your return of the car will be charged off to you. (Oddly enough, I've never had them hit me with any charges for small stuff - nicks and scratches.)

Lately, I find it kind of confusing in those places where the rental cars are all decked out with those toll pass thingees. I believe there is a per-day charge if you use them, and then they pass along the actual tolls you rack up. Far easier (at least for me) to just figure out how to use a credit card at the toll booth. (Many toll booths won't take cash any more.) Or just avoid toll roads if you can.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Edward.Mei (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Bev


----------



## SergioSalaparuta (Nov 21, 2015)

he nationally known car-rental agencies require that their customers be licensed drivers who are 25 years of age or older. They must have a drivers license issued by the country where they claim residence. The license must be valid and remain valid for the entire time they wish to rent the vehicle. 

The car rental agency charges you extra fees for adding a second driver to your contract. The agency verifies the driver's license and insurance for the second driver as well.There are also additional fees if you require a child safety seat or GPS


----------

